
Iowa lawmaker proposes bill punishing schools coddling anti-Trump students - jbuild
http://www.theblaze.com/news/2016/11/12/suck-it-up-buttercup-iowa-lawmaker-proposes-bill-punishing-schools-coddling-anti-trump-students/
======
laughfactory
Okay, so I disagree with punishing such schools, but I do think it's
ridiculous that anyone is coddled for Trump winning the election. It seems
like our society is becoming dangerously prone to coddling people for anything
uncomfortable, scary, or worrying. Life is hard. Life is often disappointing.
Scary stuff often happens in life. We don't need coddling, we need to be told
we can handle whatever comes our way. We need to change our paradigm to one of
expecting strength and resilience, and drop this ideology which celebrates
weakness and frailty.

How can kids who are coddled in school be expected to deal with the harsh
realities of grown-up life afterwards?

------
adambrenecki
> The state would then penalize those schools by cutting triple the amount of
> money wasted from the 2017 budget.

Budget cuts to public high schools—money that's used to pay for the staff and
resources needed to actually teach kids, by schools which often don't have
much budget to go around in the first place—as a form of punishment, because
lawmakers disagree with administrators' decisions. And somehow the _students_
are the childish ones?

